# Alchie also gold farmen leicht gemacht?



## Black_Hawk (25. Dezember 2009)

Hoi,
also ich höre oft dass man alchie viel verdient wenn man die kräuter selbst farmt also wollte ich mal fragen mit welchen elixiren man am meisten verdient und wie man halt im allgemeinen am meisten gold aus dem beruf alchimie raus holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Black_Hawk


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. Dezember 2009)

am meisten Gold wirst du auf dauer mit den epischen Steinen und den Fläschchen machen - schau einfach ins AH, dann siehst du, was besser geht - also ob Endprodukt (Fläschchen) oder Rohmats (Kräuter), das unterscheidet sich manchmal auch von Server zu Server.

Ich z.B. mach mehr Gold, wenn ich die Kräuter reinsetze, als wenn ich was verarbeitetes reinpack - Steine ausgenommen


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

und was ist die beste Spezi zum Gold machen ?


----------



## Vatenkeist (13. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> und was ist die beste Spezi zum Gold machen ?




transmute meister

meta rohlinge
epik gems
titan

= gold ohne ende


----------



## 19Chico73 (13. Januar 2010)

Goldene Nase mittels Transmutespezi ist absoluter Schwachsin, 

kannst nur einmal am Tag nen Stein Transmuten und Procct fast nie.

Flasks kannst am Tag soviel herstellen wie du möchtest und Procct einigermasen gut.


----------



## Aerv (15. Januar 2010)

Black_Hawk schrieb:


> Hoi,
> also ich höre oft dass man alchie viel verdient wenn man die kräuter selbst farmt also wollte ich mal fragen mit welchen elixiren man am meisten verdient und wie man halt im allgemeinen am meisten gold aus dem beruf alchimie raus holt <img src="http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="
> 
> 
> ...


wenn kräuter selber farmst machst das gold nicht mit alchi, sondern mit dem Farmaufwand von KK.
Alchi kann natürlich etwas beim Absatz helfen, aber der großteil des goldes kommt aus dem farmaufwand.


----------



## Ethildin (17. Januar 2010)

Beide Spezialisierungen machen gut Gold.

Je nachdem wieviel Zeit man damit verbringt.

Hat man kein Bock viel zu machen, macht man Transalchie drückt einmal am Tag den CD, das dauert 1 min und bringt 100-150g. Bei mehr Motivation ist jedoch die andere Spezi besser, dann muss man allerdings viel im AH nach billigen Kräutern schauen oder selber farmen was einen höheren Zeitaufwand benötigt, aber im Endeffekt mehr Gold bringt. 

mfg Ethildin


----------



## Mungamau (18. Januar 2010)

Ich würde Kräuterkunde als Goldberuf doch benennen, da der Frostlotus teurer als Fläschchen sind.


----------



## Karius (19. Januar 2010)

Auf deine Frage ist prinzipiell keine Antwort möglich, da sich Gewinne an Preisen und Umsätzen orientieren. 

Daher gilt, Gewinne sind vom Server und der momentanen Preislage abhängig. 

Möglich ist es das Kräuter farmen und verkaufen den meisten Gewinn abwirft.
Ebenfalls möglich ist es die ganze Wertschöpfungskette zu besetzen. 
Oft kann es auch profitabel sein, die Kräuter einfach zu kaufen und zu verarbeiten. 

Meist denken die Leute, es bringt den meisten Gewinn wenn sie Kräuter farmen und verarbeiten, aber das ist einfach nicht richtig. Nur weil keine Goldkosten für den Einkauf bestehen, heisst das nicht das die Opportunitätskosten des Nichtverkaufens negativ sind. 

Zu Deutsch: Wenn du die Kräuter mit mehr Gewinn verkaufen kannst, mach das. 
Wenn du mit anderen Farmarten mehr Kohle machst, mach das und kauf dir davon die Kräuter, so sich mit Tränken/Elixieren Kohle machen läßt. 
(Was uns schon zum zweiten Thema bringt. Effektives farmen ist jenes, das den höchsten Ertrag in Gold/Std abwirft.)

Gut möglich, dass man mit Tinten und Glyphen wesentlich mehr aus den Kräutern rausholt. Wer kann das schon wissen?

Jeder der Allgemeinaussagen zu diesem Thema trifft, hat überhaupt nicht verstanden worum es eigentlich geht. Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, jeder der solche erbittet auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das Transmute und Elexierspezi in etwa das selbe Golde bringen aber nur langfristig gesehen. Ich habe heute Zeit und verdine nen bissl Gold geht beimTransmutieren nicht da muss man schon hinterzitzen und es Täglich machen und mit Glück kommen aus einem Procc ein paar hundert Gold raus, aber eben nicht vorhersehbar.
Als Elexier Alchi kann man mats im AH kaufen und ist nach dem herstellen meist bei +/- 0g und die proccs bringen das Gold. Wer Zeit hat sollte selber Farmen ganz klar da ist der gewinn einfach am größten egal welche Spezialisierung man hat. Nur bei Transmute bietet sich Berbau+jemanden zum sondieren an.


----------

